
Could You Power Your Home with a Bike-Powered Generator? - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2016/12/08/504790589/could-you-power-your-home-with-a-bike
======
donclark
This bike may be the closest yet to doing something like that.
[http://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/5-hour-energy-
cre...](http://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/5-hour-energy-creator-roll-
out-pedal-powered-energy-solution-
india.html#14812499440661&action=collapse_widget&id=0&data=)

